# Can Aussies trade Chinese/Indian markets?



## r22mark

Can anyone confirm / deny whether Australian citizens / residents can trade Indian and Chinese markets - stocks, options, etc.

Mark


----------



## SmellyTerror

India: no.



> Foreign *Individual* Investors: Sorry, if you are a citizen of any other country (other than Nepal, Bhutan, Pakistan) and if you, or your parent or grandparents, had no ties with India at any time, currently you can **not** invest directly or through Indian Stock Exchanges in India. However there are some indirect ways for you to invest in India. Two most prominent ways are through ADRs (American Depository Receipts) issued by Indian companies in foreign markets or through mutual funds floated by foreign or domestic Institutional Investors.




From here: http://jayesh.profitfromprices.com/invest_in_india.htm

For Chinese stocks you want the Shanghai, Hong Kong, or Shenzhen exchanges. The bits you can trade in complicated, but here's a summary: http://internationalinvest.about.com/od/globalmarkets101/tp/ChineseStocks.htm and some more here: http://www.economywatch.com/world_economy/china/investment.html

The information above was gained with google searches. You should try it!

Regarding access to trade all sorts of places, I can only tell you that Interactive Brokers lets you trade a heapin' helpin' of markets around the world fromt he one account. 

I'm starting to sound like an IB plant. I'm going to get banned at this rate! I'll have to stop spuiking it. Uh, IB is powered by the screams of the damned and their staff are zombies who subsist entirely on the meagre brains of failed traders! That's why their brokerage is low low LOW. 

...dammit.


----------



## wwang1979

You could try ETFs currently trading on ASX.
For example, IZZ is the ticker for top 25 Chinese companies on Shanghai stock exchange. 
More information is can be found on au.iShares.com
Be aware of currency risk. As far as I know, Chinese Yuan is "linked" to US dollar.


----------



## Wysiwyg

wwang1979 said:


> You could try ETFs currently trading on ASX.
> For example, *IZZ is the ticker for top 25 Chinese companies on Shanghai stock exchange.*
> More information is can be found on au.iShares.com
> Be aware of currency risk. As far as I know, Chinese Yuan is "linked" to US dollar.



Thanks wwang. For those interested in this indexes progress over the last 2 years this is a comparison chart with the XAO (S&P/ASX All Ordinaries Index).


----------



## Miner

r22mark said:


> Can anyone confirm / deny whether Australian citizens / residents can trade Indian and Chinese markets - stocks, options, etc.
> 
> Mark




There are some managed funds by different companies including Fidelity etc who invest in Indian Equities. 

There is a company called Indian Equity Fund traded in ASX (INE code) who primarily invest in Indian stocks. They however have alliance with Kotak Mahindra. 

India Resources is a company who primarily operates in Indian copper, diamonds and now coal. IRL code

Please also visit the following links . 

http://www.kotakmutual.com/kmw/main.htm
http://mumbaibull.com/
http://www.moneycontrol.com/mc_new/nri/invest_equities.php 

Foreign Citizens of Indian origin (NRI = Non Resident Indians)  can open bank accounts in India (banks include Hongkong Shanghai, Standard Chartered, Deutsche, Citi, etc) to buy and sell stocks in India. There is a procedure and remember there is always a fee to keep per stock wise in the name of Demat account. 

There is a tax for the money earned in India and to repatriate you need to have RBI Reserve Bank of India permission provided you have originally invested in Foreign exchange. 

I am not a tax or investment expert. So please DYOR using the above links and best will be send an email to the above - specially Kotak Mahindra since they have vested interest with INE stocks.

Disclaimer : I do not hold INES or INE but do hold IRL. DYOR


----------



## Mnemonic

r22mark said:


> Can anyone confirm / deny whether Australian citizens / residents can trade Indian and Chinese markets - stocks, options, etc.
> 
> Mark




You should CFDs - other than that...it should be possible and for stocks/options unless they are soem commic regulations ).


----------



## mingapex

Chinese domestic market, I mean, chinese A sharemarket is opened to QFII(Qualified Foreign Institional Investor). Generally speaking, Chinese domestic market is not available for australian citizens. However, if you want to invest chinese shares, you can invest in HONGKONG stock market, where a lot of Chinese companies issue shares.


----------



## gordon2007

I've been in the mindframe lately that I want to expand my portfolio of from basic australian banks & mines to some overseas markets. I have some american shares but I really want to expand...nse or bse in india. 

I'm under the impression their markets are closed to non citizens. Any idea if there is talk about opening it up?


----------



## So_Cynical

A de-facto Indian stock market investment that i have recently started looking at is Sri Lanka, The CSE - Colombo Stock Exchange is open to individual foreign investors and capital/profits/dividends can be repatriated via a SIERA - Share Investment External Rupee Account.

Its all looks reasonably easy to setup and do...there's a heap of online brokers and the CSE has about 220 listed stocks that kinda look a little old school..in that there are big conglomerates listed that operate half a dozen diverse business, the kind of stocks that used to dominate US and Euro markets 100 years ago...you can see how these are gona get busted up in the decades to come.

The best bit is the ASPI (Sri lanka all ords) Index is one of the few global indexes that can best be described as bullish, up a few hundred % since there GFC low, from 1500 in January 2009 to over 7100 in October 2010...some info links and 3 year ASPI index chart below.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=CSEALL:IND

http://www.cse.lk/welcome.htm

http://www.pabcbank.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=164&Itemid=177
~

~


----------



## mcgrath111

So_Cynical said:


> A de-facto Indian stock market investment that i have recently started looking at is Sri Lanka, The CSE - Colombo Stock Exchange is open to individual foreign investors and capital/profits/dividends can be repatriated via a SIERA - Share Investment External Rupee Account.
> 
> Its all looks reasonably easy to setup and do...there's a heap of online brokers and the CSE has about 220 listed stocks that kinda look a little old school..in that there are big conglomerates listed that operate half a dozen diverse business, the kind of stocks that used to dominate US and Euro markets 100 years ago...you can see how these are gona get busted up in the decades to come.
> 
> The best bit is the ASPI (Sri lanka all ords) Index is one of the few global indexes that can best be described as bullish, up a few hundred % since there GFC low, from 1500 in January 2009 to over 7100 in October 2010...some info links and 3 year ASPI index chart below.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=CSEALL:IND
> 
> http://www.cse.lk/welcome.htm
> 
> http://www.pabcbank.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=164&Itemid=177
> ~
> 
> ~



Hi So_Cynical,
Did you end up investing overseas? 
Any problems with the process : pitfalls etc.
Im particularly looking at India, around particular stocks not etfs.


----------



## So_Cynical

mcgrath111 said:


> Hi So_Cynical,
> Did you end up investing overseas?
> Any problems with the process : pitfalls etc.
> Im particularly looking at India, around particular stocks not etfs.




Yes i did but not Sri Lanka, My wife has a broking account in the Philippines that i use, i have about 6K in it, just play money but its different, own 6 stocks and getting a few dividends, its a very under developed market.

Have shares in a University, the Local Telstra, the Local Tatts, a resort owner, Phama and the Local Origin.


----------



## systematic

mcgrath111 said:


> Im particularly looking at India, around particular stocks not etfs.




I think interactive brokers says you have to be a resident of India to trade stocks on NSE, is that the case with other brokers?


----------

